# Who Do You Talk To When You Live Alone?



## SifuPhil (Dec 11, 2012)

Living alone can be both a wonderful and terrible thing. One of the problems for the more verbose among us is finding someone to talk to. The weather, a good recipe, what the grandkids are doing - sometimes you just want to share your news.

But what do you do if you're all alone? 

Do you talk to your pets? To the walls? Do you open a window and yell? How do you deal with it?


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 11, 2012)

If people could hear me talking to the horses, I would have been "carried off" years and years ago:cupcake:

I am a contradiction in that, I can chat it up non-stop if someone's around to participate but, I could go days on end and never feel the need to talk to someone - "analyze that" lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm not a big talker, better listener.  I don't live alone, but I talk to my dog and cat to some degree everyday.  If I needed to talk to people when living alone, I'd just go out to a park or mall and chat it up with someone, or go to a friend's house.  Or...join a forum like this one, and talk about what's on my mind that way.


----------



## cjstrayhorn (Dec 11, 2012)

I spend a lot of time on the Internet.  It gives me the opportunity to chat with people of like mind.  It helps to know that there are others out there.


----------



## maybenot (Dec 11, 2012)

There have been similar discussions recently on another forum and a few people, myself included, rely on the 
internet to keep us socially connected. I often wonder tho' if it's made those of us who are not infirm just lazy,I
don't watch a lot of telly altho' I do love 'me soaps'. but  I'm very aware that I should make an effort and get out 
more than I do.
        Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## maybenot (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Tally (Dec 11, 2012)

I talk to my dogs, my horses and of course myself.


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 12, 2012)

maggis said:


> There have been similar discussions recently on another forum and a few people, myself included, rely on the
> internet to keep us socially connected. I often wonder tho' if it's made those of us who are not infirm just lazy,I
> don't watch a lot of telly altho' I do love 'me soaps'. but  I'm very aware that I should make an effort and get out
> more than I do.
> Anyone else feel this way?



That's a good thought.  Think what really happens with those of us that never were lazy, is that we hurt too much from all the things we did when we weren't lazy and now getting too physical isn't nearly as appealing - lol lol

My horses literally are responsible for keeping me moving.  They are a born-in-the-blood addiction that get me outside and active no matter how much my old horse & snowmobile war wounds hurt - lol  They have to be fed twice daily and stalls have to be cleaned once daily. 

 I never have been a person to leave my horses out 24/7; with two being in their mid-late 20's, they have to come in where they have their own space to safely lie down and rest.  That translates to more work for me, which keeps me physically busy whether I like it or not - lol lol

TV pretty much stinks, except for the Hallmark channel at Christmas time so I spend my "I need to sit down and rest" time, at this computer.

Growing up on the farm, surrounded by guys that said "you either learn to run with the Big Dogs or stay on the porch" was pretty challenging - lol lol  I am far from lazy - I'm just wore out - lollol


----------



## maybenot (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh Dear! you certainly put me to shame, I pat myself on the head
                            when I take my dog for a ride in the car :redface-new:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2012)

I lead a fairly solitary life, and I find myself talking to these people / animals / objects in this order:



Myself
My computer
The TV
The cat
The dog
My roommate

Yeah, I know - that's nasty, but it's true. See, the thing is, the first 5 don't talk back - well, I do, but I've learned to ignore me, since I'm usually full of bull anyway. The computer I can mute, same with the TV. The cat and dog - well, they haven't talked back yet, but when they start I'll re-do this list.

But my roomie likes to talk - and talk and talk and talk. To the point where if a discussion starts about how to send email on AOL Mail (I'm teaching her 'Net usage), within a minute it has devolved to a comparison of brands of soup available at the local market. 

So no, I have no problem being a monk, but evidently some other people / animals / objects do. :sentimental:


----------



## TWHRider (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^too funny - lol lol lol

I also talk to my computer but only occasionally.

Remember those five languages I told you I could swear and sign in?  Wellllllll the computer hears a lot of all of themnthego:

I think I already mentioned, somewhere above, that people would put me in straight jacket if they heard my barn conversations with the horses.

This morning, I ruffled my new hair cut and asked all of them if they liked it, since they had been looking at a foot long pony tail all summer.

The silent reply was eight eyes staring at me like I was the Village Idiot.  They put their ears forward as if to say "frankly my dear, we don't give a d**n and we'd like our breakfast so we can go out to pasture ------- that is, if it isn't too much trouble"  :eagerness:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 14, 2012)

TWHRider said:


> ^^^too funny - lol lol lol
> 
> I also talk to my computer but only occasionally.
> 
> ...



You'd better hope your microphone isn't on and streaming for the whole world to hear! layful: Or, who knows - that just might be the next big 'Net hit!

I can just picture the horses doing that - too funny!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 15, 2012)

I don't live alone, but sometimes I feel like I do.  My husband is hearing challenged (PC for almost deaf as a post) and refuses to wear his $5000 hearing aids most of the time.  I find myself limiting conversation with him, as I either have to repeat myself at least twice or practically am shouting.  I talk to myself a lot, and the dogs who hang onto my every word.  We have such good communication that most of the time I can tell them to do something in a conversational tone and they get it....Living in an isolated place, isn't conducive to everyday face to face interaction with people.  There are days on end when we don't see another human being, which is more than fine with me.  When we left the big city and took to the hills my list of "friends" were culled to a few really good ones, by either them or me. Our remaining friends and relatives are close to my heart, and we keep in touch frequently by phone and occasional visits.  We genuinely enjoy each other.

I truly do miss my horses, as there has been nothing as soothing in my life as wrapping my  arms around a horse's great neck, burying my face in a silky mane and having a good cry when I'm sad.  The animals that you love are very intuitive to your emotions.  They are great stress relievers and I believe they really do help people live longer

As far as the internet goes, I love it, but you have to be careful with the written word as it is often misconstrued, since there is no conversational give and take.  Also, almost no matter what you say these days, you are bound to offend someone's 
"PC" views.  


As for actual TV, we have none.  We have a Roku player and stream our Tv content off the internet, so we are in 
charge of what we want to watch.. so we miss out on the in your face, brain dead commercials. 


TWH...had to laugh at the haircut thing.  I did the same thing with the schnauzer "gangstas" last week.  They were also less than impressed...maybe if I had put a venison jerky treat on top of my head and had a Lady Gaga meat dress on
I would have gotten a better response...lol!!.


----------



## Ryder13 (Jan 1, 2013)

E-mail, a couple of buddies, the computer, the ghost of Hunter S. (LOL).
Ryder13


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife was away recently for almost a month (youngest daughter's first baby) so it was just me and the cat. I finally hit "rock bottom" living alone when I went to get dressed for work one day and found that there was no clean underwear! Luckily, it was my day to go in late and I had time to wash some. Crisis averted!

But if you have a pet you can talk to it/him/her but other than that you have to call a talk radoi program or go bug a neighbor.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2013)

Ryder13 said:


> E-mail, a couple of buddies, the computer, the ghost of Hunter S. (LOL).
> Ryder13



Hunter hangs out with YOU, too?!? Wow! 

For a non-corporeal being he really knows how to party!


----------



## Dorothy (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I would get on my computer and talk to friends and family the way I already do if I lived all alone, or go visit them at their house!


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

With my husband's late night work shift and the hours he spends in his 'man cave' playing computer games when he's not working, I am alone alot, but I talk to myself and to my dogs...yes, they do listen, LOL.

I keep up with friends and family who live far away via Facebook, spend time on the internet, and when the weather starts getting warmer again, I'll go out once more to take photos of things that catch my attention.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 4, 2013)

InsomniacGirl said:


> I am alone alot, but I talk to myself and to my dogs...yes, they do listen, LOL.



Yes, dogs have a way of doing that...they understand more than some people give them credit for.  When I had my knee surgery they understood that they were not allowed to jump on the bed to see me.  When I invited them up they were very careful not to bump my knee.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 6, 2013)

Pets can be very sensitive to speech but not all of they. My cat seems to like when I talk to him but I am also usually scratching his head at the same time so maybe he's just thinking "shut up and keep scratching!"


----------



## esmith (Jan 7, 2013)

I tend to be a reader, so much of my day, I don't feel alone, but get into the world of whatever I am reading.  If I have errands to run, I always talk to the cashiers, servers at restaurants or in the local coffee shop where I connect to the internet.

I do have a couple of very close friends, but if I want to call someone on the phone, it is always my sister, even though we live 1,000 miles apart.  We get to the heart of what bothers us, what concerns us, or simply what we love about our day.

Like so many here, I have two dogs I adore, that I walk every day.  I wave and say hi to neighbors, and it makes, not only my day, but theirs as well.  

The internet is an awesome place.  Specifically sites such as facebook can be extremely social.  I have connected to people from all over the world, and it is very gratifying.


----------



## Artic137 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have seen someone have a full blown conversation to there selfs


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 28, 2020)

when i'm not on the forums talking to folks or not talking to my folks or the people at work *wrinkles nose* i will talk to myself or the squirrels or stray cats or the bunny rabbits. hell i'll talk to my stuffed animal kiki...i don't care. sometimes i'd rather talk to myself than some people. great topic Phil thank you!


----------



## grahamg (Dec 28, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm not a big talker, better listener.  I don't live alone, but I talk to my dog and cat to some degree everyday.  If I needed to talk to people when living alone, I'd just go out to a park or mall and chat it up with someone, or go to a friend's house.  Or...join a forum like this one, and talk about what's on my mind that way.


When I first read your post I thought you'd suggested you talk to your pets, and sometimes your cat disagrees with you!!!!
I used to talk to my dog all the time, and he'd converse by showing me how much he liked being talked to, even if it was nonsense, and he'd do his best to keep me there too, (when I said "Got to go now Des", he'd encourage me to stay by snuggling up!).
The cats were not so keen on my conversation unfortunately!


----------



## Autumn (Dec 28, 2020)

I talk to Sally, my cat, to Grumpy, my parakeet, and to Jack who's a fish...a Jack Dempsey Cichlid fish, so named because he looks really crabby and is very aggressive.

Of the three, I would say that Grumpy is the best listener...


----------



## Autumn (Dec 28, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> when i'm not on the forums talking to folks or not talking to my folks or the people at work *wrinkles nose* i will talk to myself or the squirrels or stray cats or the bunny rabbits. hell i'll talk to my stuffed animal kiki...i don't care. *sometimes i'd rather talk to myself than some people.* great topic Phil thank you!


And let me offer a resounding YES! to that sentiment...


----------



## win231 (Dec 28, 2020)

I talk to me, myself & I.
And, considering the words, it's a good thing no one else can hear.


----------

